# Can I use eye ointment from before?



## maya (Mar 20, 2009)

A month ago we took our JRT to the vet as he had eye infection. We were given two boxes of 'Fucithalmic Vet' one for each eye. The date on the boxes is 15 October. It says on the box discard after a month. It is just on that now, but I've noticed our dog has a bit of a weepy eye this morning. Could I use the ointment until Monday when then I can make an appointment for the Vet (so really might need to use it until Tuesday). Last time his eyes got quite bad because we didn't realise, I want to nip it in the bud this time.
Would you use it?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

No.

You dont know 100% that its an infection, and you may very well cause more harm than good by reinfecting one or both eyes.

Use some cooled, boiled water and bathe the eyes. You can also use Optrex.


----------



## LolaJas (Oct 28, 2009)

No because as Nonnie said, you may reinfect the eyes, and also it says discard after a month for a reason; the ointment is not sterile any more after a month, so it's not safe to use any more.


----------



## jacquie sullivan (Nov 2, 2009)

hi if your dog has a weepy eye, make a pot of tea, with proper tea, let it cool so its warm strain it wipe your dogs eye with the warm tea, it works like magic, it has tannin in it and calms the eye, also if you have brown stains use this to get them off


----------



## maya (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, thank you! I have bathed it in cool boiled water but was just worried it would get so much worse like last time. I felt so bad for not realising last time how bad it was. I had been bathing in cooled boiled water then as well.

I didn't know you can use optrex for dogs, thanks!

The tea sounds good, I can do that now. :thumbup1:


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Witch hazel is good for eyes, but I think its the same as optrex. I had eye probs myself and you always have to destroy the treatment after use as it can grow bacteria. The thing is, if the eye is just irritated, you could introduce bacteria through the old ointment.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I always use opened eye ointment with no problems. These use by dates are safeguards for the company. You dont throw your tube of savlon away every time it has been used do you.
Interestingly I discussed using tea for bathing eyes with one of the top eye specialists and he says it is rubbish, and that water is the best thing to use for messy eyes. Obviously if there is an infection you need an antibiotic ointment though.
By the way, if it is a recurrent problem with the eye the vet will probably let you have some more over the phone rather than paying for the dog to be seen again.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

But it isnt like Savlon. You couldnt use the Savlon antiseptic on your eyes. Eye ointments are very mild and because they dont contain any harsh antiseptics they can actually incubate bacteria.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> But it isnt like Savlon. You couldnt use the Savlon antiseptic on your eyes. Eye ointments are very mild and because they dont contain any harsh antiseptics they can actually incubate bacteria.


why are they very mild, they have to contain the antibiotic to kill the bacteria and that is a in a suitable base to put into eyes. Savlon was probably not a good example as it doesnt contain antibiotics but neither would old savlon actually cause an infection.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I always use opened eye ointment with no problems. These use by dates are safeguards for the company. You dont throw your tube of savlon away every time it has been used do you.


This is dangerous advice Blitz - you have been lucky so far if this is what you do.

Firstly, the eye is a delicate object and hence, unlike an ordinary tube of Savlon, any medication made to put into the eye is sterile. The expiry date of one month (sometimes seven days) after opening is not to protect the company - it is because after that time bacteria and other organisms that can damage the eye can start to grow in the ointment or drops.

Secondly, if eye ointment or drops have been used for an infection - and fucithalmic would have been - then the bacteria from that infection could be on the tube or bottle and you could reinfect the eyes with the original infection.

Thirdly, just because symptoms this time around may look the same to the untutored eye, the actual infection may be different and require a different treatment.

You should NEVER use eye drops or eye ointment if they have been opened for more than the recommended time - and that goes for humans as well as animals!


----------

